# Solved: How to make the URL bar appear in popup windows (Internet Explorer 7)



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I have Windows Internet Explorer 7 and when ever I have popups from the internet, on one account of my computer, the popup windows from internet explorer show me the URL bar, but on another account of the computer, the popup windows from internet explorer don't show me the URL bar. Is there a way to enable and disable the URL bar to be shown in Internet Explorer 7's popup windows?


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Here is an example of what I am talking about:


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Check this setting.
In IE, *Tools*>* Internet Options*> *Security* tab> Click *Internet*, and then click the *Custom Level* button. Scroll down to *Allow websites to open windows without address or status bars* and make sure that it is* Disable* and not *Enable*. If you change it, click *OK*.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Thank You.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You are very welcome.


----------

